# iPod integration 2004 Maxima w/ Bose



## SunilP (Jul 6, 2006)

I have a new, to me, 2004 Maxima SL 3.5. It has the Bose 6 disc changer, with a SAT connection and button that I am not using. I would like to use the SAT interface to connect an iPod to the system. I’d like it to be as integrated as possible, utilizing the existing controls, display, etc. I have seen some devices out there, but many of them do not support the Nissan Maxima.
Any one know how I can do this? 
Has any one out there done it already?

Sunil


----------



## Ozz (Oct 14, 2011)

*iPod Interface*

Did you find the solution to plug ipod adaptor tu use SAT button on your maxima?


----------



## SunilP (Jul 6, 2006)

Ozz said:


> Did you find the solution to plug ipod adaptor tu use SAT button on your maxima?


Nope nothing


----------



## kc-04Maxima (Oct 18, 2011)

*This works but it's expensive*

05-08 NISSAN MAXIMA IPHONE IPOD CAR RADIO AUX ADAPTER | eBay

They want $120 for this device. I'm think about it because I hate the FM Modulaton etc. but I'm also thinking of adding Nav to my 04 SE - so still up in the air.


----------

